

SennaJs: A Blazing-Fast Single Page Application Engine - jaytaylor
http://sennajs.com/

======
magic_beans
Can I just ask why you've chosen Senna as your name?

(It's a laxative).

------
crudbug
+1 On the name !

Will liferay move AlloyUI Components to this ?

